# SERM 9th Edition, NO Hard Cover!?!?



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 17, 2018)

So I got the SE Structural Engineering Reference Manual 9th edition today. I was disappointed  it is paperback. I simply hadn't read it on PPI, but the 8th was Hard Cover and that's what I was expecting. Sucks....


----------



## sayed (Feb 19, 2018)

and this hinders your studying how?


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 19, 2018)

sayed said:


> and this hinders your studying how?


Where did i mention it affected my studying?


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Feb 19, 2018)

I had the same reaction.  I have had it for about 2 months and have referenced it a few times a week at my job in addition to normal studying, it is such a great resource and I would have much preferred a hardback that would hold up better against regular use over the years.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 19, 2018)

thedaywa1ker said:


> I had the same reaction.  I have had it for about 2 months and have referenced it a few times a week at my job in addition to normal studying, it is such a great resource and I would have much preferred a hardback that would hold up better against regular use over the years.


Aaaaa you said it perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 20, 2018)

Huh, glad I have the 8th edition now. Guess I wont update.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 20, 2018)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Huh, glad I have the 8th edition now. Guess I wont update.


The ninth edition has a new chapter on analysis and vertical forces. Thats why i got it and i used the upgrade option where you pay 50% of its total price. Its really nice, my concern was that its the first printing so ill probably end up red marking some considerable errata. Its based on the ACI 14th and the AASHTO 7th edition along with Masonry 2013, i am not sure if Wood is based on 2015 NDS , but i hope it is. I have not reviewed that chapter yet. Ultimately you are right and dont need it, However, i was interested in its approach on the new chapter. The upgrade  promotions allow it till mid April i believe. Just FYI. The eight edition has been very helpful to me.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 20, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> The ninth edition has a new chapter on analysis and vertical forces. Thats why i got it and i used the upgrade option where you pay 50% of its total price. Its really nice, my concern was that its the first printing so ill probably end up red marking some considerable errata. Its based on the ACI 14th and the AASHTO 7th edition along with Masonry 2013, i am not sure if Wood is based on 2015 NDS , but i hope it is. I have not reviewed that chapter yet. Ultimately you are right and dont need it, However, i was interested in its approach on the new chapter. The upgrade  promotions allow it till mid April i believe. Just FYI. The eight edition has been very helpful to me.


Hey @TehMightyEngineer didnt realize it was you. Good to see you around here....


----------



## sayed (Feb 21, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> Where did i mention it affected my studying?


the part where you posted in a forum for help on your exam prep


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 21, 2018)

sayed said:


> the part where you posted in a forum for help on your exam prep


lol, thats hilarious. read other of my posts. You will find many regarding help on exam prep. Better yet, read this post again, and again, and again and refrain from getting ahead of yourself. Not everything is regarding exam prep questions. Sometimes its just nice to have a conversation with engineers regarding miscellaneous exam things. You see, im annoyed that you jumped ahead to make my post about me complaining or criticizing something that affects my studying or prepping for the exam. When nothing in my post points to that. Instead you lean on the forum/thread to make a conclusion. I post this here because this is the most dedicated forum for Structural Engineering, and especially the SE Reference Manual would be most fit to mention in this forum and get reasonable responses such as other members have posted.


----------



## User1 (Feb 21, 2018)

I actually prefer paperback! This makes me excited! I'm wondering if I should take advantage of this promotion or wait - not testing til earliest april 2019


----------



## User1 (Feb 21, 2018)

@Hemi79 do you know when the promotion started?


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 21, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> @Hemi79 do you know when the promotion started?


Actually it is from release to April 14, 2018. You have to fill out their form, and return the front cover of your old reference manual. The links below are for the eligible references and for the pdf form. The reference is great. Like many others there areas that i wish they would just detail a little more, but its my go to for finding solutions. Im shooting to take the Lateral this October so Im reviewing here and there, but mostly organizing my schedule. Hope this helps. 

https://ppi2pass.com/upgrade-program

https://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/upgrade/upgrade program v5.pdf


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 22, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> Actually it is from release to April 14, 2018. You have to fill out their form, and return the front cover of your old reference manual. The links below are for the eligible references and for the pdf form. The reference is great. Like many others there areas that i wish they would just detail a little more, but its my go to for finding solutions. Im shooting to take the Lateral this October so Im reviewing here and there, but mostly organizing my schedule. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://ppi2pass.com/upgrade-program
> 
> https://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/upgrade/upgrade program v5.pdf


Going to need a buzzsaw to take the front cover off the hardcover book.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 22, 2018)

David Connor said:


> Going to need a buzzsaw to take the front cover off the hardcover book.


  im thinking thats mostly where my disappoinment comes from. I went through the work and emotion to mutilate my hard cover edition and then get a paper back.  :wacko:  The upgrade option is very cool i think and i guess if they ever print this version in HardCover then i can rebuy. I prefer hardcovers. I see your books are paperback.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 22, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> im thinking thats mostly where my disappoinment comes from. I went through the work and emotion to mutilate my hard cover edition and then get a paper back.  :wacko:  The upgrade option is very cool i think and i guess if they ever print this version in HardCover then i can rebuy. I prefer hardcovers. I see your books are paperback.


Yeah, mine are paperback. I did some work for PPI and they sent me the 8th edition for my use. I was surprised it was hardcover.  I think they realized it wasn't worth the extra costs to have hardcovers, even though some people do prefer them.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 26, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> The ninth edition has a new chapter on analysis and vertical forces. Thats why i got it and i used the upgrade option where you pay 50% of its total price. Its really nice, my concern was that its the first printing so ill probably end up red marking some considerable errata. Its based on the ACI 14th and the AASHTO 7th edition along with Masonry 2013, i am not sure if Wood is based on 2015 NDS , but i hope it is. I have not reviewed that chapter yet. Ultimately you are right and dont need it, However, i was interested in its approach on the new chapter. The upgrade  promotions allow it till mid April i believe. Just FYI. The eight edition has been very helpful to me.


True, it's a small price to pay. I think the only reference that I have that I wish I could get in hardcover is ASCE 7. I ruin those by the time I'm onto a new code cycle.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 27, 2018)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> True, it's a small price to pay. I think the only reference that I have that I wish I could get in hardcover is ASCE 7. I ruin those by the time I'm onto a new code cycle.


How do you feel about the new ASCE 7 subscription offer? Just got it in my email today. Its tempting, but I usually like using my two screens for Risa and Revit, or Web (  ). $200 a year is pretty straight forward to put in customer invoicing, but I just don't see them updating as often.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Mar 14, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> How do you feel about the new ASCE 7 subscription offer? Just got it in my email today. Its tempting, but I usually like using my two screens for Risa and Revit, or Web (  ). $200 a year is pretty straight forward to put in customer invoicing, but I just don't see them updating as often.


Definitely a no. I want hardcover books for the codes and references I use a lot. I don't want to go to look back at an older code and be unable to if I didn't keep the subscription or if they don't keep the older codes available. Plus I think you're just getting a better value with the book, buy it once and be done with it. Now, getting a book + PDF copy of ASCE 7 is very much worth an extra cost. I have a PDF copy of ASCE 7-10 and it's invaluable for searching for terms and so on.


----------

